# (Freies) Java-Logo



## peterfolta (13. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass die Verwendung des offiziellen Java-Logos (blaue Tasse, orangener Java-Schriftzug und Dampf) an strikte Bedingungen von Sun geknüpft ist. Ich selbst bin nicht Mitglied in einem von Suns Partnerprogrammen, würde aber gerne ein Java-Logo auf meiner Webseite verwenden. Gibt es "freie" Java-Logos, die vielleicht eine Assoziation zur bekannten Kaffee-Tasse herstellen, aber ohne Bedingungen und Gefahr verwendbar sind?

Liebe Grüße,
Peter


----------



## peterfolta (13. Apr 2009)

Noch ein Nachtrag: Genaugenommen will ich das Logo nicht für meine Java-Software verwenden, sondern als kleines Kategorie-Bild auf meiner Webseite für Java-Tutorials, die ich dort u.a. anbiete. Ist da vielleicht erlaubt, das "richtige" Java-Logo (z. B. von hier: Datei:Java-Group.svg ? Wikiversity) zu verwenden, da es ja nicht darum geht, für zertifizierte Java-Software zu werben?


----------



## hdi (13. Apr 2009)

Ich glaube solange deine Site eine private Hobby-Seite ist, darfst du da so ungefähr alles machen was du willst. Ein Bild ist ein Bild, es kann dir auch keiner verbieten ein Sun-Logo auf dein Auto zu kleben. Solange du Java/Sun nicht in eine Verbindung mit dir bringst, die einfach nicht stimmt (zB "klicke hier auf Java, meine eigene Programmiersprache!"), kann da doch nix passieren. Zumindest nicht "wirklich", ich meine ich bin kein kein Jurist, aber was will jmd tun wenn du ein Java-Logo auf deiner Site hast? Eigentlich müsstest du auch 25.000 Euro Strafe zahlen wenn du dir ein T-Shirt bedrucken lässt mit Homer Simpson drauf. Aber... kommt n Polizist zu dir und fragt dich, ob du das selbst gedruckt hast? Ich glaube nein  Kommt irgendein Sun-Mitarbeiter auf deine Website? Ich glaube nein


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (13. Apr 2009)

Das Duke Logo ist frei: https://duke.dev.java.net/


----------

